# Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here...



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

Please post in here what kit you want, and Tom will chime in with prices and requirements for this GB. Thanks.

from the other thread, i have this info
*Stage I Brakes * 
roly
Mike Nice
PlatinumTurbo
3wheelinWolf
fastazzgolf

*337 upgrade* 
vwagoneer
alx
scolen2
ChinaTownCBC
Andy GTI

not sure if other brake kits apply, Tom will have to clarify http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

the other thread - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=925484



_Modified by roly at 9:11 AM 7-29-2003_


----------



## fastazzgolf (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (roly)*

I'm in for these bad boys


----------



## ChinaTownCBC (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (fastazzgolf)*

I will buy 12.3" slotted TT rotors (cadnium coated). GOGOGO GB!


----------



## Gjetta12 (May 31, 2000)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (roly)*

Just looking to get a set of 11.3 slotted fronts and some Mintex reds
Find out if this qualifies please. 
GL on the GB http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Andy GTI (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (roly)*

Count me in for the TT/337 upgrade.








Andy


----------



## XSSIVE (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (Andy GTI)*

what about stuff for 337/20th owners? i need a full setup for my 337...
-ECS slotted and drilled front rotors 
-ECS slotted and drilled rear rotors
-Hawk HPS front pads 
-Hawk HPS rear pads
-ECS SS brake lines 
-AP DOT 5.1 brake fluid (2 bottles)
Can this be done through the group buy also even though it isn't a "kit" that ecs offers? will there be any savings on it?
also, i see that the rear rotors are on backorder, can anyone from ecs let me know when they will be back in stock? if it is not for a while, i may just go for slotted only front and rear.
-Mike


----------



## klee (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (XSSIVE)*

prices for rears?


----------



## '89gli (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (klee)*

No MK3/Corrado?


----------



## Gjetta12 (May 31, 2000)

any updates ?


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (Gjetta12)*

Bump.


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (rabstg)*

I need stock size front and rear slotted/cadmium coated ATE's. 
For 01 Jetta 1.8T.


----------



## GTI451 (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (Revolveu2)*

Just ordered on my own yesterday...


----------



## Gjetta12 (May 31, 2000)

ordered on my own just now


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (GTI451)*

Removed my original post out of respect for the originator since ECS did finally respond and made this an official GB thread.

_Modified by rabstg at 9:58 PM 7-31-2003_


_Modified by rabstg at 10:24 AM 8-1-2003_


----------



## TUrBoBitCh (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: (rabstg)*

im looking for a kit, front and rear with some good pads too. Please let me know how much this is going to be going for. 
Melissa


----------



## '89gli (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: (rabstg)*

Only MK4?


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: ('89gli)*

Hi '89gli-
I am sorry, but that is what I have so that was the only thing I was able to measure and work with. 
Send me an old MK III rotor and I can design hats for that also if the ones Eternal has made don't fit. If I recall correctly the MK III uses a 4 bolt pattern so we may be able to just modify the mounting pattern and use the same hat. But unless I can measure one I can't be sure.


----------



## QuickGLX (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (ChinaTownCBC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChinaTownCBC* »_I will buy 12.3" slotted TT rotors (cadnium coated). GOGOGO GB!

I also want some 12.3" slotted rotors... How long until this goes down? I may not be able to wait that long. Also if the 12.3" two peice rotors were available...


----------



## Y2KVR6GTI (Aug 16, 1999)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (QuickGLX)*

I might be interested in the Stage 1 or 12.3" Kit, depending on the price.


----------



## SuperMonkey (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (Y2KVR6GTI)*

I'm interested in the 12.3" too... depending on price. Or if the Stage 1 is a really really good price ( i'd have to get new wheels =P ).


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (Gjetta12)*

Here is what we can do. This is only for the MK4 platform cars
(mixing & matching between slotted & drilled is accepted to get the #'s up)
There will be seperate group buys for the front & then another for the rear.
All rotors are cadmium plated & combination of the following brands:
-Zimmerman
-ATE
-Brembo
We do all the slotted/drilling & plating. All rotors are plain before we do the process.
 *288mm FT Rotors(all 1.8T's & VR6's with stock brakes)
*  
5-10 sets 
Slotted $119.95 
Slotted/Drilled $129.95
10-15 sets 
Slotted $114.95
Slotted/Drilled $124.95
15+ sets 
Slotted $109.95
Slotted/Drilled $119.95
* Rear 232x9  * 
5-10 sets 
Slotted $89.95 a set
Slotted/Drilled $99.95
10-15 sets 
Slotted $79.95
Slotted/Drilled $89.95
15+ sets 
Slotted $74.95
Slotted/Drilled $84.95

This will be posted in our ECS forums under groub buys. http://www.ecstuning.com/phpBB2/ Customer *MUST* call in & give form of payment before they are included in the Group Buy. You can also place your order on-line, but please specify you want to be in the GB for the brakes in the "Notes" section of the order form, that way you will be put on the list & we won't ship your order. We will start a list of customers on the forum that have placed there orders, the list will be on 1st name basis for customer privecy, that way you can see what the #'s are up to.
When calling in your order, please talk to Jack our salesman! 



_Modified by ECS Tuning-Tom at 9:16 PM 7-31-2003_


----------



## VR6 Kid (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (roly)*

I'd definitely be in if the TT front upgrade would be included as part of the GB!








As well, would like to know if ECS would be willing to ship USPS (or even Fedex) for us Canadians. UPS is murder for shipping cross-border as they charge exhuberantly high brokerage fees in comparison with their competition.


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (VR6 Kid)*

Wow, such savings.








And I'm the one that started this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I ordered from http://www.parts4vws.com.


----------



## fastazzgolf (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (Revolveu2)*

Stage 1 GB??


----------



## SuperMonkey (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (fastazzgolf)*

12.3 OEM Big Brake Kit GB?


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (Revolveu2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Revolveu2* »_Wow, such savings.








And I'm the one that started this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I ordered from http://www.parts4vws.com. 

Well I'm glad you got want you wanted. but let's please compare apples to apples. You cannot compare non-cadmium plated rotors to cadmium plated rotors, plating is a process that usually runs $10-20 per rotor. 
But even then, let compare the rear rotor for kicks & giggles
Rear zimmer cross-drilled (P4VW) $100 a pair (non-cadium plated)
Rear ECS Brembo crossdrilled & slotted (GB price at 15+ sets) $84.95 (Cadmium plated!)
But like I said, glad your happy with what you bought.


----------



## PlatinumTurbo (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (fastazzgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastazzgolf* »_Stage 1 GB??









what he said


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (PlatinumTurbo)*

Most people would agree that 2 piece rotors are lighter AND better than one piece. 
Why on Earth would anyone want heavy one piece rotors when light weight two piece rotors WAY out perform them?


----------



## klee (Jul 10, 2002)

mmmmm cheaper? 
ie:
$1495 - 13" Brembo GT 1 piece kit
$2595 - 13" Brembo GT 2 piece kit


----------



## QuickGLX (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (PlatinumTurbo)*

12.3" slotted? please? Pretty please, with sugar on top.


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (ECS Tuning-Tom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning-Tom* »_
Well I'm glad you got want you wanted. but let's please compare apples to apples. You cannot compare non-cadmium plated rotors to cadmium plated rotors, plating is a process that usually runs $10-20 per rotor. 
But even then, let compare the rear rotor for kicks & giggles
Rear zimmer cross-drilled (P4VW) $100 a pair (non-cadium plated)
Rear ECS Brembo crossdrilled & slotted (GB price at 15+ sets) $84.95 (Cadmium plated!)
But like I said, glad your happy with what you bought.


http://www.parts4vws.com 's rotors _ *are* _ cadmium plated.








Anyway, thanks for helping a few folks out. Just not enough savings for me.


----------



## QuickGLX (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (QuickGLX)*

Called ECS today... Only stock sizes apply to the group buy, no 12.3s.


----------



## ChinaTownCBC (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (QuickGLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickGLX* »_Called ECS today... Only stock sizes apply to the group buy, no 12.3s.









I guess I'm out've the deal...


----------



## fastazzgolf (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (ChinaTownCBC)*

im out also http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## cwatson (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (roly)*

ECS Stage I brake upgrade for me.
Edit: got ahead of myself. That's too bad the 12.3" setup isn't included. Oh well.


_Modified by cwatson at 10:48 PM 8-1-2003_


----------



## SuperMonkey (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (cwatson)*

excludes me too... i was only interested in the 12.3"


----------



## Andy GTI (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (cwatson)*

No TT upgrade in the GB, but I will still order from ECS. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Andy


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (Andy GTI)*

Are you guys interested in just TT rotors or a complete TT upgrade kit?


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

i was interested in the 13.1 kit
but i might settle for just the 12.3 kit


----------



## alx (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

I'm up for the kit.

_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning-Tom* »_Are you guys interested in just TT rotors or a complete TT upgrade kit?


----------



## Andy GTI (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (ECS Tuning-Tom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning-Tom* »_Are you guys interested in just TT rotors or a complete TT upgrade kit?

I was interested in the upgrade kit per the topic heading.
Andy


----------



## SuperMonkey (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (Andy GTI)*

TT kit.


----------



## ChinaTownCBC (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (SuperMonkey)*

Just TT rotors


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (ChinaTownCBC)*

so what happened ECS?


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (roly)*

This is *not* directed at ECS. You folks really need to get organized. Do separate Group Buys. All TT rotors on this side. All ECS stage 1 front upgrades on that side. All stage 1 rear upgrades over there. All stage 1 front and rear upgrades take one step forward. Geeez.










_Modified by EVIL6 at 10:05 PM 8-4-2003_


----------



## ChinaTownCBC (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (EVIL6)*

Too late I bought mine through ECS already.


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (EVIL6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EVIL6* »_This is *not* directed at ECS. You folks really need to get organized. Do separate Group Buys. All TT rotors on this side. All ECS stage 1 front upgrades on that side. All stage 1 rear upgrades over there. All stage 1 front and rear upgrades take one step forward. Geeez.









_Modified by EVIL6 at 10:05 PM 8-4-2003_

Thanks you.
We set up a GB on stock sized rotors & nobody joins, yet we sell them daily at the price listed on the site. 
We can set up a GB on the following cause it seems like people are interested in:
-TT front rotors
-TT upgrade kit
-ECS Stage I 13.1" conversion (front)
-ECS Stage I 12.1" coversion (rear)
But to do the Group buy properly & orderly, these will all have to be seperate group buys. Unfortunetely because it is 4 seperate group buys for brake products the #'s, or participants will be down on each one. 
Also GB on the TT upgrades will not net much savings. Our prices on the TT upgrades are the best in North America already & not much more savings is available. We already buy the TT upgrade parts in huge bulk & we will not be able to save any $ by buying in a yet larger quantity


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

i would like to be part of the 13.1" conversion GB


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Hi All-
I don't think this was a GB for "anything ECS" but rather a GB on a specific item. In order for a GB to be successful the "item" of the GB must be well defined with a fixed price. In which case this one was not.
Tom-
In the 2 pages of posts you only commented 4 times. Not much participation for a company hosting a GB. Get more involved from the beginning and there won't be such a surprise when the products and prices are released.

All-
Maybe everyone should post what they are interested in and then ECS can sort out what they would be able to do a GB on that would have the broadest appeal.

My 2 cents.


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (rabstg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabstg* »_
Tom-
In the 2 pages of posts you only commented 4 times. Not much participation for a company hosting a GB. Get more involved from the beginning and there won't be such a surprise when the products and prices are released.

All-
Maybe everyone should post what they are interested in and then ECS can sort out what they would be able to do a GB on that would have the broadest appeal.

My 2 cents.









The way a GB should be done is the person who's planning a GB should do all the home work with the company outside of vortex, then post the specific GB, or GBs once all the details, and costs have been finalized. There should be no reason for the company to do anything except for prosessing orders on time, and answer technical questions if the GB host can't answer them.




_Modified by EVIL6 at 7:00 AM 8-5-2003_


----------



## VR6 Kid (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (EVIL6)*

Hi Tom,
Just a quick qustion: 
For those of us that are in Canada, would you be willing to ship via USPS instead of UPS to help us save on brokerage charges?
PS. Would be interested in TT front upgrade (sloted/x-drilled) & stock rear (slotted/x-drilled)


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (EVIL6)*

i had done that, and he said he would chime in with prices


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (roly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roly* »_i had done that, and he said he would chime in with prices

Should all be done before the GB is posted. Chiming in with more info just makes it confusing. Best to have all details, prices, dates, buy-ins needed, and shipping instructions (including canadian shipping for our pals up north) in the first GB post. 
Feel free to IM me if I can help. I've done them before.


----------



## fastazzgolf (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (EVIL6)*

<--------------------In for Stage 1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (cwatson)*

How much are we talkin about here for a set or the tts? 
or just the regular upgrades for the MKIV VR?
I might be interested if the price is right!


----------



## QuickGLX (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (Red GTi VR6)*

Okay, I'm in for a set of the slotted TT rotors.... Again.


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (QuickGLX)*

ok - so what are the prices we are talking about here?
for the 13.1 kit?
and the 12.1 rears?
cause that's going to make a difference on if I am in or not...


----------



## 4string (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (SuperMonkey)*

looking for the tt upgrade on a group buy


----------



## fastazzgolf (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (Red GTi VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Red GTi VR6* »_ok - so what are the prices we are talking about here?
for the 13.1 kit?
and the 12.1 rears?
cause that's going to make a difference on if I am in or not...

bump for an answer


----------



## VR6 Kid (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (fastazzgolf)*

ttt
who's running with this GB?
any new news from ECS?


----------



## VR6 Kid (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (VR6 Kid)*

FYI:
For those Canadians interested in participating, ECS can ship the parts via USPS.
However, you would need to call to get accurate shipping costs as the website doesn't make the correct calculations at this time.
Now, the only question is what the GB prices would be for a Stage 1 or TT upgrade?
Which Vortexer is running with this GB? Any news?


----------



## SuperMonkey (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (VR6 Kid)*

roly... didn't you start this GB? what's going on?, the vortexer who started this needs to contact ECS and ECS needs to be more involved with the GB. My interest for brakes are starting to fade away... and we still haven't heard any information about the TT kit.


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (SuperMonkey)*

Well I am going to close the GB on the oem sized rotors beginning next week, it was basically a dead horse.
As I stated on a post above. A group buy a TT brake kit will not net much savings at all. Our prices on the TT brake kits are the best in the nation (comparing apples to apples) & we have very little room to move for good GB pricing. We already buy at our deepest discounts from our vendors & buying another 30-50 sets of rotors & carriers will not net any savings at all from our venders because we already purchase that much on a stock order. 
The whole point of a GB is so that the seller is able to up his quantities on the purchase & buy at a lower rate & in return pass the savings onto the GB participants.


----------



## VR6 Kid (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Have posted this in the Golf/Jetta IV Classifieds as well to help drum up some interest!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=973728


_Modified by VR6 Kid at 12:26 PM 8-14-2003_


----------



## SuperMonkey (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (VR6 Kid)*

How many do you have for the Stock Rear Rotors?


----------



## BostonVR6 (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (SuperMonkey)*

i am very interested on any braking setup UPGRADE. that will fit in my winter steelies. i guess that means i cant upgrade rotor size.


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (BostonVR6)*

another possible http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the stage 1 mkiv kits . . . any chance either those or the new stage 2 kit will be included in your holiday sales???


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

no prices yet?
yeah its a group buy, but if it's not saving me that much money I may just wait on it and buy something else??


----------



## Mattybo (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (roly)*

I want a front and rear set of the 11.3 inch cadmium coated ECS rotors. How much?


----------



## VR6 Kid (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (Mattybo)*

Looks like ECS _is_ doing a Gb on their stage1 kit.
Just saw it on their website:
http://www.ecstuning.com/phpBB2/


----------



## 2k1 vr6 (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (VR6 Kid)*

i was also interested in the stage 1 13.1" kits for a jetta 4. what type of prices are we looking at


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (VR6 Kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Kid* »_Looks like ECS  _is_ doing a Gb on their stage1 kit.
Just saw it on their website:
http://www.ecstuning.com/phpBB2/

but for B5s


----------



## klee (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (roly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roly* »_
but for B5s









only for B5s?? dang. if only there was another way to get an outstanding deal on a 13" brake system. and for the MKIV too! o wait....


----------



## VR6 Kid (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (klee)*

GB for the MKIV 11.3"Fronts/8.9"Rears (1.8T&VR6) OE Brake Rotors is back!
http://www.ecstuning.com/phpBB...light=


----------



## VR6 Kid (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: Want to be a part of an ECSTUNING brake kit GB? Come in here... (VR6 Kid)*









Here is what we can do. This is only for the MK4 platform cars (including Golf, Jetta and New Beetle 1.8T and VR6 for the front and all engine types for the rear) 
All rotors are cadmium plated & combination of the following brands: 
-Zimmerman 
-ATE 
-Brembo 
Orders can be place via the internet or phone. Be sure to state when ordering that you are participating in the group buy. (online orders should make a note in the "customer notes" section of the check out page). Orders will not be processed until the final date of the group buy when pricing can be determined. 
The GB will commence on August 25 and run for 3 weeks! 
For those Canadians interested in participating, ECS can ship the parts via USPS. (to save on brokerage charges from UPS) 
However, you would need to call to get accurate shipping costs as the website doesn't make the correct calculations at this time. 
Group Buy Pricing Structure 
Front 288mm Rotors(all 1.8T's & VR6's with stock brakes) 
5-10 sets 
Slotted $119.95 
Slotted/Drilled $129.95 
10-15 sets 
Slotted $114.95 
Slotted/Drilled $124.95 
15+ sets 
Slotted $109.95 
Slotted/Drilled $119.95 

Rear 232x9 Rotors (fits all 1.8T,VR6,2.0 and TDI) 
5-10 sets 
Slotted $89.95 a set 
Slotted/Drilled $99.95 
10-15 sets 
Slotted $79.95 
Slotted/Drilled $89.95 
15+ sets 
Slotted $74.95 
Slotted/Drilled $84.95


----------



## klee (Jul 10, 2002)

hmmm


----------



## zundster^gti (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: (klee)*

i see people asking for the stage1 13.1 inch rotor group buy... i'm definately interested as well.... nobody at ecs is reading that portion of interest?... atleast 5 people will jump on this and will save us some kind of money.... 
c'mon ecs... jump on this..







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (zundster^gti)*

I'd be in for both front and rear Stage 1 upgrades but unfortunately it's all on backorder and ECS doesn't seem to wanna answer my numerous emails asking when they project them to be off backorder. Guess they don't really want my money


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (Nefarious1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nefarious1.8t* »_I'd be in for both front and rear Stage 1 upgrades but unfortunately it's all on backorder and ECS doesn't seem to wanna answer my numerous emails asking when they project them to be off backorder. Guess they don't really want my money









We answer most emails within 1-2 days of getting them. They should be back in stock in a few weeks. 
GB on stage I's *might* be possible, but nothing will be final until they are back in stock


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning-Tom* »_
GB on stage I's *might* be possible, but nothing will be final until they are back in stock

I have patience


----------



## VR6 Kid (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: (evilpat)*

GB on OEM sized rotors ends shortly...


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (VR6 Kid)*

how shortly?
_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Kid* »_GB on OEM sized rotors ends shortly...


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*

4 days


----------



## VR6 Kid (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: (roly)*

whe've got 11 front/rear sets sold.
only need 5 more, so all of us can get the best discount!


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (VR6 Kid)*

so if I wanted fronts and rears... slotted only, how much? I called ECS and they were out to lunch







drat
... I wanted to be buyer 13


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*

they will be less than $185 if we get 15 people


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (roly)*

I'm in, just gave my order to Jack at ECS also getting the 10 pack of oil filters


----------



## VR6 Kid (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*

Thanks to dragonfli_x, were now @ 12.
need 4 more to get the higher discount


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

c'mon every body! hmm...who else can I pester into getting on this group buy


----------



## VR6 Kid (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*

now @ 14!!!
only 2 more needed!


----------



## VR6 Kid (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: (VR6 Kid)*

Correction: 15 Sets
only one more needed. who wants to be that lucky person?


----------

